# This is why Nurii is HOT!



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I've seen a handful of Nuriis but it wasnt until I grew one out that I discovered why this plant is hot. I finally got the leaves to start growing faster than they melted. Oldest leaves are 3 months old and am now growing at a rate of about 1 leaf every 2-3 weeks. I am up to a few plantlets but I can't wait until I have a nice thicket of it.

Mother plant









New Leaf unfurling, about 2 week in the making, note the bright pink underside









A mature leaf, slightly under exposed and then slightly overexposed


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty. Looks alot like c. rosanervig.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you sure that is C. nuri? It looks a lot like a cordifolia.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> Are you sure that is C. nuri? It looks a lot like a cordifolia.


Just shy of having a spathe I don't know how the leaves could look any more like nurii.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see how the leaves could look any more like C. cordata.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well whatever it is, everyone seems to love it!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

sort of looks like the balassii I have. Very pretty plant you have. I appreciate purples in my plants.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Beautiful plant, but looks more as cordata blassii.

This is one in my tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

my blassii takes a few weeks to grow a leaf. drives me bananas but at least it is starting to look good.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

This is why _blassii_ is hot?

Before you all said something I had not seen c.c. blassii with such striped leaves. The plant I posted was given to me under the name of C. nurii but perhaps I was confused. My bad.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Agreed, blassii is a real looker! I got a few plants of it as a gift from a hobbyist on here, and it's one of my favorite plants in the tank.


----------



## PLANT^NUT (May 1, 2007)

Nice loooking plant!!!


----------

